# Falcon Products U.S.A New For 2014



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

For 2014 we have decide to add a new service to our Bow Rattler customers. We will now be taking your cams and limb pockets and any part of your bow that you may want anodized offering multiple colors and selections. For your basic cam and limb pocket service turn around time is about one week depending on the quantity and the process you choose. This is a nice way to really turn those target and hunting bows into something very differant so if you in the market to do something differant give us a call and we will set you up.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

what is the pricing? would be interested in doing my girlfriends Carbon Element Cams and limb pockets?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Badarse!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Imagining my white rig all done up...Kirk are you guys doing the prep or will the parts need to be shipped prepped? Bearings removed from cams?


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

If you could remove the bearings that would be great or we can do it also so the more prep work you can do on your end the better.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Kirk, beautiful work as always


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you we have many differant colors to choose from that can match up great with most bows.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

PM sent ..


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Depending on price, this could be very bad to my bank account. Lots of things need anodized here


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

pm sent...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You have a PM. :thumb:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Way to go Kirk !!!

I will be getting ahold of you soon...


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>Bowrattler.com<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## jrb CO (Dec 3, 2002)

Tagged


----------

